# Table Saw Blade Guard Issue



## Silvio (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a powermatic 64A T-saw that came with a blade guard design I didnt like, so I never used it. Being older and wiser I went to install it and ran into an issue with the blade guard itself…it has a pin that
Stops the side guards to raise up when running a piece of stock thru - my question is, should I just shear the pins off on each side to allow the travel upwards..

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I think the guard may have gotten rotated around so that it's on the wrong side of those pegs.


----------



## Silvio (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Scott,
You are absolutely correct..the guard was spun around…always love a second pair of eyes..and always love it when a plan comes together..

Thank you very much


----------

